# Trek vs Orbea



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

If you have ridden Trek and Orbea, please share your observation. I am torn between a used Orbea Onix and Trek 5900 SL.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

i've ridden (and owned) an onix, opal, and an orca.

take the trek. just one man's opinion.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

I have done test ride on Onix, Opal, Orca in 2007. Onix is very stiff and translates all the vibration, I did not like how opal/orca handled the twisty downhills. I was debating beween Lemond Zurich and specialized tarmac/roubaix. 
I endup buying Tarmac expert it seemed to preform better then any of the orbeas and was a better value. I did not buy Trek/Lemond because I had bad experience with bontrager wheels I have broken and replaced them under warranty 6-7 times.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Trek..............Hands down


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Rockne said:


> If you have ridden Trek and Orbea, please share your observation. I am torn between a used Orbea Onix and Trek 5900 SL.


What is your deal? You've posted on both the Orbea and Trek sites that you have both bikes and like the Trek better and here you say you're looking at both and want opinions on which to buy


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

*Trek vs. Orbea*

I owned the Onix and was debating whether or not to purchase the Trek. Wanted to get input from riders having experience with both.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you confused people by starting a new thread saying that you bought the Trek. If you had posted a followup in this thread I think people would understand that since the original post on 4/5/09 you decided to buy the Trek and like it.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 29, 2006)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I think you confused people by starting a new thread saying that you bought the Trek. If you had posted a followup in this thread I think people would understand that since the original post on 4/5/09 you decided to buy the Trek and like it.


He didn't confuse me, he's a* troll*. Read both of his posts below. He already owned an Orbea Onix. I understand he wanted a comparision on his original post but he should play it straight not mistated what the facts were. I got sucked into his post on the Orbea site, which was a double post of post 2 below. So to summerize, he mistates facts and double posts, a troll. 

#1 QUOTE=Rockne]If you have ridden Trek and Orbea, please share your observation. I am torn between a used Orbea Onix and Trek 5900 SL.[/QUOTE]

#2


Rockne said:


> I have been happily riding a 2006 Orbea Onix for the past few years. It is equipped with Ultegra and mid level Shimano wheels. A couple months ago, my friend sold me his 2004 Trek 5900 Superlight at a bargain price. The bike has Dura Ace and some inexpensive wheels. He kept the wheels that were on it for his new bike. My intentions were to use the Trek as a second bike....mostly on the trainer and in poor weather. The Trek blows away my beloved Onix. It is much, much more responsive and quicker. Handles better. Stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket. The Onix only betters the Trek in comfort and not by much.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Eric S said:


> He didn't confuse me, he's a* troll*. Read both of his posts below. He already owned an Orbea Onix. I understand he wanted a comparision on his original post but he should play it straight not mistated what the facts were. I got sucked into his post on the Orbea site, which was a double post of post 2 below. So to summerize, he mistates facts and double posts, a troll.
> 
> #1 QUOTE=Rockne]If you have ridden Trek and Orbea, please share your observation. I am torn between a used Orbea Onix and Trek 5900 SL.


#2[/QUOTE]

I'm wondering if this guy is the same as this guy from the MTBR board:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=521227


----------

